# Lycra or Baggy



## ktmboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Sorry if this has been asked before but i'm new to the mtb sceen. Whats the general opinion on men in mtb shorts? Lycra or Baggy? I can't get on with baggy, is lycra that bad?


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Not if you are hot.


----------



## ktmboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, i'm too modest to say 'yeh i am' lol


----------



## Asthmaniac (Apr 10, 2008)

And don't crash in it.


----------



## ktmboy (Jul 24, 2008)

ha ha. Yeh i do crash a bit!


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

*baggies are way more fly*

IMO- A guy has to have some really great . .. .. . assets....and stacked legs to pull off lycra without looking like one of those european guys who really should not be wearing a speedo at the local pool. I think guys just look better in baggies too.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

From personal experience: EVERYONE looks better in baggies... up until said baggies snag on the nose of the saddle or quick release or whatever during a technical trail moment. There is a real chance at that point to loose major cool points, although scars and crash stories after the fact can admittedly become a bragging point. 

Choose your poison- lycra or scabs.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

verslowrdr said:


> EVERYONE looks better in baggies...


You need to hang out with more professional racers before you make that statement. Baggies would be a crime. :winker:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

chuky said:


> You need to hang out with more professional racers before you make that statement. Baggies would be a crime. :winker:


werd. I almost hit a telephone pole once watching a r*****e in lycra go by...


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

<-------------- Furiously scribbling hate letters to the people who kept Tom Boonen out of the Tour.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

If you are going to wear lycra please shave your legs. That's all I ask. Thank you.


----------



## ktmboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I'll stick with the pi bibs then. After all they do feel better! I'm not shaving my legs though, thats one step too far. 

Do you girls ever wear baggies or lycra?


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

ktmboy said:


> Do you girls ever wear baggies or lycra?


Yes, usually one or the other


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

you have to shave your legs or it looks lame. sorry.


----------



## ktmboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Chucky, i don't get it, surely a man with his legs shaved would put accross the message he bats for the other side? My ex girlfriend took the p**s all the time for my Lycra shorts when i used to ride more! Or does the shorts make up for that? lol.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

chuky said:


> you have to shave your legs or it looks lame. sorry.


Amen. Hairy legs and sausage casing equals bad.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

ktmboy said:


> Chucky, i don't get it, surely a man with his legs shaved would put accross the message he bats for the other side?


Sure. You just keep thinking that way.

I have to go stand over there now.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

ktmboy said:


> Chucky, i don't get it, surely a man with his legs shaved would put accross the message he bats for the other side? My ex girlfriend took the p**s all the time for my Lycra shorts when i used to ride more! Or does the shorts make up for that? lol.


Seriously -

If you're just wearing lycra because it's functional and don't care what you look like - don't bother shaving your legs.

But apparently you do care or you wouldn't be asking us what we think.  In which case, to look HOT in lycra - nice muscles, a tan, and shaved legs are required.

Mind you - baggy shorts and hairy legs can look hot too... but hairy legs and lycra just isn't the same.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

In my humble opinion baggies on men are way hotter, but that may just be a statement about the men I keep company with.
To ask a loaded question, does anyone believe even a little bit that what you wear says something about who you are and what kind of riding you prefer?
And yes I know that it's somewhat superfiscial to consider this, but don't we all do it?
Perhaps that's a different thread..


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Keebler said:


> In my humble opinion baggies on men are way hotter, but that may just be a statement about the men I keep company with.
> To ask a loaded question, does anyone believe even a little bit that what you wear says something about who you are and what kind of riding you prefer?
> And yes I know that it's somewhat superfiscial to consider this, but don't we all do it?
> Perhaps that's a different thread..


Of course. Whatever you wear, wear it confidently. Even if your fashion statement is "I don't give a crap what anyone thinks of my clothes" - have the confident attitude to go with it and you're good.

Generally speaking - I'm mostly in the DH/FR crowd... so I'd agree with you. Lots of hot guys in baggies around. But there are some smokin hot guys in spandex at XC races too.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm with ya on the confidence thing Connie, that's way hotter than either baggies or lycra!


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*No Slobs Please*

Ok, who are the chicks that swoon for guys w/ the crotch of their shorts hanging at their knees? Sorry but sloppy never did for me in jeans or otherwise. Give me a guy that can wear a pair of Levis 501s & look like a real man. I like the athletic look & Lycra is the high tech stuff that shows off your stuff. Baggies are harder to ride w/ (IMO) & are fine for casual rides but not the most comfortable for the real deal. Sloppy, loose, baggy bike or street clothes just don't do it for me.


----------



## Mica (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't know if I'd use the word swoon...
I ride in baggies myself and they work really well for my style of riding, they also provide a lot more protection than lycra when riding fast down a hill...


----------



## smudd (Oct 25, 2006)

*I never had a crush on a guy in a Speedo*

KTM - as you can see us ladies have varied opinions of what's hot and what's not. What's most important is that you are comfortable and confident in what you wear. :thumbsup:

As a side note, all of the ladies who have posted here are in the U.S. (yes, I checked) and I saw that you are in the U.K. - so we may or we may not mirror the opinions of your local ladies. I have never been to the UK so I don't want to make generalizations about what the background of US ladies vs. UK ladies is, but I will say that _most_ of us didn't grow up developing crushes on boys in Speedos. So we're just not used to seeing ya'lls "junk" all - out there. I think that's why the general opinion is if we're gonna see it - we want it to be presented nicely (shaved, tan, ripped, etc.).

If it counts for anything - my personal opinion is baggies all the way. But I get where the lycra lovers are coming from. My husband looks quite nice in _just_ the liner's to his baggy shorts...sweat glistening down his back...dam!


----------



## Brodiegrrl (Jan 12, 2004)

Usually depends on the trail and how hot it is. 

For technical trails I'll wear baggies in case I crash so I don't get as bad an abrasion and don't destroy the lycra... 

If its hot then I'd prefer to wear lycra. 

Just last Monday we rode jumping pound cox hill, which is in K-country. It has a couple of tough climbs, ridge ride, temps were supposed to be 30oC. It does have a pretty rough descent but not bad. 

What could possibly go wrong!?!

Well, I'm on a demo bike with sucky tires, went hard around a nice swoopy corner and BAM CRASH. DOWN. 

I should take a picture of my leg. It was weepy for about 2 days, now its just an ugly bruise and I have abrasions all down my left side. 

Baggies wouldn't have prevented the bruise, but it would have prevented the abrasion...


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

I am truly at a loss as to why this subject comes up so often. 
Like bike fit, the only thing that matters is "is it comfortable for you"?
Wear whatever you like, and ride your bike  
If you can ride well no one will care what you're wearing!


(but just for the record, I think lycra looks good on guys. Unless they are 20+ pounds overweight)


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

smudd said:


> ...So we're just not used to seeing ya'lls "junk" all - out there. I think that's why the general opinion is if we're gonna see it - we want it to be presented nicely (shaved, tan, ripped, etc.)...


Well.... it's important to know what you're getting into. Think of this preference as a 'truth in advertising' thing maybe?


----------



## callmeCrash (Aug 28, 2007)

badjenny said:


> Amen. Hairy legs and sausage casing equals bad.


LOL!!! Bad, bad visual... not nice at all... badjenny you are hilarious.


----------



## Talisman (Apr 5, 2004)

Baggies are a must during the horse fly, moose fly and deer fly seasons in the states with profound biting insects. This unholy trinity can bite right through Lycra and aim for 'under the tail' on most species of animal and unless you can keep a 6.5 mph pace up a hill or through the mud you are lunch.


----------



## ktmboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Ok. Thanks very much for your help. much appriciated.

Seems like you're opinions are pretty much split 50:50, some like the way lycra looks, some hate it. Also seems to make a difference on build and age (bit of a no brainer that though, eh)

So on the grounds i'm 25 years old, 11 stone and work out regularly, i'm off the get some lycra bib shorts.

Anywho, thanks again.


----------



## lynseyf (May 1, 2007)

Female, UK opinion here.... Lycra looks good on roadies, bad on mtbers. Wear Lycra under your baggies if you want. I go to Glentress and haven't seen a single guy in lycra looking good, maybe its something to do with the British weather.

For the Americans, speedos haven't been popular for a loooong time, it's generally old men who wear them. In the UK and the rest of Europe guys have been wearing baggy shorts for a while


----------



## vilondon (Jul 24, 2008)

I have found that the Stucci's are the most comfortable to ride in. I tried baggy shorts and they just got in my way. I rode bike too; just have to get comfy wearing spandex! Makes riding much easier


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

santacruzchick said:


> IMO- A guy has to have some really great . .. .. . assets....and stacked legs to pull off lycra without looking like one of those european guys who really should not be wearing a speedo at the local pool. I think guys just look better in baggies too.


Hey,watch it,i'm european but i sure don't wear those gaylike speedo's. 
Don't worry,i'm only in the girlscorner to check out some stuff for the wife's bike


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

What matters to me is the quality of the man in the shorts, not his shape and not the shorts. My boyfriend wears either lycra or baggies, and I couldn't care less which. He alternates rather than choosing for terrain. His apparel for the day probably depends on when he last did laundry, but lately he seems to be making a genuine effort to match his socks to his jerseys. I think it's cute!

[Edited for clarity]


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

christmtb said:


> Don't worry,i'm only in the girlscorner to check out some stuff for the wife's bike


sure you are...
You were probably looking for a "do you ride with a bra?" thread.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*What a fun question.*

After almost eating it one time wearing baggy shorts, I'll never do that again. I'd rather not tell the 'how I got *that* scar' story. I love riding but don't care for too much pain, thank you. Lycra makes moving around the seat so much easier.

I personally have *NO* problems with guys in lycra. Some men look good in whatever they wear, it's a confidence thing. 

What is it with girls liking shaved men? Don't get me wrong but guys with NO hair are kinda gross to me. 

Fiona


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Fiona said:


> ...What is it with girls liking shaved men? Don't get me wrong but guys with NO hair are kinda gross to me.
> Fiona


My furry guy keeps me warm when we're camping. :thumbsup:


----------



## Christ D (Sep 2, 2007)

Garlock said:


> sure you are...
> You were probably looking for a "do you ride with a bra?" thread.


Just out of curiosity,where's that thread btw ?


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Fiona said:


> I personally have *NO* problems with guys in lycra. Some men look good in whatever they wear, it's a confidence thing.
> 
> What is it with girls liking shaved men? Don't get me wrong but guys with NO hair are kinda gross to me.
> 
> Fiona


Eh, it all depends on _where_ the hair is, and _how much_ of it 
But I have nothing against shaved legs, shaved heads, whatever...


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

MtbRN said:


> Eh, it all depends on _where_ the hair is, and _how much_ of it
> But I have nothing against shaved legs, shaved heads, whatever...


Very true! My one brother-in-law is a Sasquatch but hubby is just a big teddy bear type. The third brother used to shave when he was into road racing/riding heavy. It just looked awful to me. Of course he's extremely thin too.

Fiona


----------



## glorycoree (Jun 7, 2008)

ktmboy said:


> Thanks ladies! I'll stick with the pi bibs then. After all they do feel better! I'm not shaving my legs though, thats one step too far.
> 
> Do you girls ever wear baggies or lycra?


I always wear baggies! I love the new women's line Fox has as well as some of the Cannondale baggies. I like the air in my shorts.. most of the built in chamois in the baggies are pretty light and airy. Stick to the baggies!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

glorycoree said:


> ...I like the air in my shorts...


Pointing out the obvious... you could always ride nekked and get that lovely air everywhere, but it's hard telling what would be worse: the sunburn or the road/dirt rash. :ciappa:


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

MtbRN said:


> Eh, it all depends on _where_ the hair is, and _how much_ of it
> But I have nothing against shaved legs, shaved heads, whatever...


erk: shaved heads? pics, please! :thumbsup:

gabrielle "still lookin for that lex luthor type"


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> werd. I almost hit a telephone pole once watching a r*****e in lycra go by...


For real...that's my excuse for coming in DFL every race this season - they put the guy singlespeeders on the field with the sport women.

It's like a parade of hotties, just for me.

gabrielle


----------



## F3RGETTE (Oct 8, 2007)

My husband and I both wear padded lycra under baggy cargo pants. What with all the poison ivy around here, riding in shorts would be dangerous. Besides, he looks hott in cargos, and I def DON'T look hott in lycra. I was previously a bike commuter, and rode in street clothes on a daily basis, so the idea of riding in just lycra creeps me out. Hubby's been riding in cargos forever, and has never had any problem with them getting hung up on the seat or gears. I had an issue last summer with my cuffs catching in my gears, but a bash-guard solved that problem. The lycra crowd does look at us funny from time to time, like maybe we're not serious. But hey, ride however you're comfortable. You can't let clothes (or other people's expectations) get in the way of what you love to do.


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

F3RGETTE said:


> But hey, ride however you're comfortable. You can't let clothes (or other people's expectations) get in the way of what you love to do.


I got to commend you on your perspective. That's really where I'm at on this discussion. I ride with people who wear lycra, baggies, and street clothes. It seems to be a purely comfort thing all around.:thumbsup:

Fiona


----------



## santacruzchick (Jun 27, 2007)

I always wear my lycra with padding underneath a pair of light baggies. I have never snagged my shorts on my seat or quick release. I'm really a fan of baggies, lycra is okay for roadies or hard-core XC racers, but I really think it looks silly on anyone else.


----------

